# Need help with my s4



## b5'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright so I have a 2000 s4, I recently installed a ssac full turbo back exhaust and the cel went on, I figure its because there are no cats. I was told if I get the ecu Revo tuned it will go away or have the o2 sensors relocated. 
If anyone has any thoughts or know weather that will work let me know! thanks


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Need help with my s4 (b5'n)*

That will work. I have Apr software, and it already had the testpipe software on it, so no CEL for me!

You can also install plug defoulers as per this DIY http://www.audizine.net/forum/...pd%29

Personally, I'd just have your software updated to ignore the Cat inefficiency code, thereby not triggering a CEL.


----------



## b5'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help with my s4 (Jurjen)*

Cool, thanks for the info. I know Revo will let you try it out for 5 hours so I might do that and then buy it, but i guess with the trail it only includes 80% of the software so I might just spend the 600 bucks.


----------

